
Not lisp again, again - martyalain
http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=derivatives_2
======
martyalain
I was reading again an old interesting post from Joe Marshall,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5375735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5375735).
I love Lisp/Scheme but I can't use them easily on the web. So I built a small
Lisp dialect, lambdatalk, working on the shoulders of modern browsers with
which I can play, like Joe Marshall did, with concepts like recursion and
derivatives, for instance in
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=derivatives_2](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=derivatives_2)
and in
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=recursion](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=recursion).
The lambdatalk's parser is exclusively based on regular expressions working on
pure text and yes, it works fine in a wiki context, despite of Chomsky's
categories. I would like to know your opinion about this approach.

